# parlante, duda de potencia real



## gaston sj (Mar 6, 2007)

hola pues tengo un woofer selenium de 15"y 1000w de picos 500 w musica continua y 250w RMS lo ago andar con un amplificador de 130w rms y en la entrada tiene conectado un equalizador..

lo importante es que cuando subo los graves de 60hz a +12db y los de 80hz a =0db pues el parlant5e tiene movimiento excesivo y se siente como toca la bobina en el fondo (pues no lo hago andar mucho asi ya que puede romperse) y el amplificador esta funcionando a unos 80 a 100 w rms yo necesito saber si el parlante esta roto o que es lo que le susede ya que tendria que soportar unos 250 wRMS ya que si estaria roto cuando bajo todas las frecuencias a=0db da mucho mas volumen (pero menos graves)bueno espero sus respuestas comentarios y sugerencias saludos gaston


----------



## mcrven (Mar 7, 2007)

Mira gaston sj, cuando las especificaciones de un parlante te indican que soporta 1 KW PMPO, realmente, lo que se supone que soporta, son aprox. 100 W RMS, no 250 W RMS.
Además, un parlante de 15", difícilmente soportaría esa potencia (100 W) en forma contínua. Con mucha suerte quizás soporte 20 W RMS contínuos.
La confirmación de esto, está en tu post cuando dices que, al aplicarle potencia, suena como si la bobina rozara o se estrellara contra el fondo de la armazón. Mi lectura es que ya la has quemado. Aún suena porqué las espiras de la bobina deben estar en corto y no se ha cortado el alhambre, pero debe de estar brotado el esmalte por exceso de calor. Si le cambias la bobina, podrás confirmar la especie.

Date cuenta que 130 W RMS de tu amplificador, representan mucha potencia, eso quema. Y lo primero que arde son los parlantes. No sé si existe un parlante que pueda soportar 100 W RMS contínuos. En general, solo las combinaciones serie-paralelo son capaces de soportar esas potencias.

Espero haber aclarado algo y, revisa tu parlante antes de que dañes el amplificador también.

Saludos: mcr


----------



## nene (Mar 7, 2007)

mcrven, con respecto al asunto de gaston sj, es posible solucionar su problema armando un corssover BIEN armado que corte en bajos un poco antes....asi subrimiria algunas de las mas bajas freq.  que te parece?...

ademas no entendi muy bien lo de los 100w de continuos...que ningun parlante los soporta.....si no me equivoco una señal de continua en la salida de un amplificador seria catastrofica..solo unas fracciones de segundo es lo que aguantaria el parlante..pero....la señal a amplificar no es continua..... 

saludos
nene!


----------



## mcrven (Mar 7, 2007)

Bien nene, el Xover filtraría unas frecuencias que no son aptas para ese parlante específico. Eso es cierto.

Ahora, respecto de 100 W RMS, en forma sostenida - digamos un tono de 1 kHz durante 1 hora, generando los 100 W contra el parlante de 15"... - Si te atreves haz la prueba. Yo sé lo que va a ocurrir, lo he visto varias veces: "Eso Hace Puuunnn..." y muy rápido.

Calcula la corriente AC @ 1 kHz, que debería circular a travéz del alhambrito que conforma el solenoide de la bobina y te darás cuenta que es prácticamente imposible lograrlo sin que se funda.

Sí existen parlantes que pueden soportar 100 W sostenidos, pero no son de 15". Hace mucho tiempo tuve uno de esos gigantes en mis manos. Tenía 40" de diámetro con electromagneto en vez de imán permanente. De hecho logré quemar el electromagneto, aumentandole el voltaje de excitación a fin de lograr mayor sensibilidad. Menos mal que salió gratis, lo recuperamos de una sala de cine que desmantelaron.

Lo que si te comento es que nunca supe que potencia hubiera soportado. Yo tenía un amp. de 30 W RMS, en ese entonces y, el cono no lo quemé. La bobina medía aprox. 4" y el arrollado, si mal no recuerdo era de calibre # 16 AWG.

Bueno amigo, de todas formas, esa es parte de la experiencia que he podido acumular trabajando con potencias altas y, una cosa sí la aprendí muy bién y es que ¡¡¡eso quema!!!

Hasta cualquier momento.

Saludos: mcr


----------



## gaston sj (Mar 7, 2007)

hola y muchas gracias por las respuestas

bamos a lo primero el parlante dise ser "woofer" yo creo que no ya que el cono esta sostenido por una suspencion de tela y realmente es muy duro el cono para moverlo haciendo presion sobre el y por consecuencia no deveria moverse tanto ya que el rango de movimiento cuando el parlante funciona al maximo es como de 1.5 cm con una potencia de 70w (supuestamente el woofer es de 250wrms) 

me sorprende lo que dijo el amigo que no hay parlante que soporte 130w ya que cuando fui a comprar el woofer desian que era un cacharrito que no movia nada pero realmente mueve el woofer y mucho mas

pues les cuento que sucede para que se sienta el ruido o rose de la bobina en el iman o lo que sea tengo que bajar todas las demas frecuencias o sea 80hz ,120hz,1.5khz y demas pues le doy volumen y chan se siente mucho ruido pero si subo todas las frecuencias a 0 db o sea liso yo no lo hace mas y tiene mas volumen pero con un poco menos de graves el tema es que cuando le pongo graves solamente se escucha pero en lo demas no se escucha ese ruido 

les doy un poco de especificaciones del woofer :

marca selenium modelo 15pw-3slf iman de barium ferrite diametro de la bobina 2,5 a 3"

y como es eso del parlante de 40"? nunca vi uno eve ser impresionante el aire que debe mover

la salida del amplificador en voltaje continuo es de 50 a 55v,no se calcular cuanto deveria soportar la bobina 

saludos


----------



## mendozag2004 (Mar 8, 2007)

Hola a todos,

Mcrven, ¿un parlante de 40"? wow debió haber sido algo impresionante, y ¿ya no existe? me hubiera gustado verlo

Saludos


----------



## gaston sj (Mar 8, 2007)

hola pues por lo que me disen me hase sospechar que es mentira la potencia real del parlante por que tengo entendido que la potencia medida en RMS es de energia continua o sea que el woofer deveria soportar masomenos unos 200 vatios sin problemas 

alguien sabe que podria hacer.... algo como mandar una nota ala compañia fabricante ya que esos woofers son de una linea que no hace mucho que se fabrica pues ellos estan mintiendo en la potencia de sus woofers y como a mi les debe pasar a muchos ya que uno confia en lo que dise el fabricante y por ese motivo como me paso ami o sea se rompio tube que gastar mas dinero en la reparacion y demas 

realmente queda muy bajo para una compañia tan grande como es SELENIUM estar mintiendo el tan pequeñas cosas que para uno son grandes problemas desde ya saludos gaston


----------



## elmario (Mar 8, 2007)

Hola Gaston, te comento: el parlante que vos tenés es muy bueno, es exactamente el que usa la marca Montarbo para equipar el modelo W152P (1 woofer de 15 y 1 driver),te digo que yo tengo un par de esas cajas para hacer un sonido chico y rinden muy bien,incluso yo me arme un combo para guitarra con 2 pw3 de 12" y realmente te patean, lo que si me parece engañosa en este parlante es la respuesta de frecuencia en graves, porque si te fijas en las especificaciones de la pag.: http://www.selenium.com.br/site2004/catalogo/produtos.asp?id_linha=18&id_categoria=2 vas a ver que dice desde 40 Hz pero para mi debe ser entre 45 y 50, por lo cual tu problema puede estar o bien en el eq.----->subir a 12 db los 60 Hz es mucha cantidad de graves para casi todos los woofers existentes te diria (normalmente 6 db es mas que suficiente) o bien tenes un problema de litrado de la caja que usas, lo que hace que el parlante no tenga la excursion normal que necesita y ahi se sienta ese golpe del que hablás.
De todas maneras 250 w rms es una potencia relativamente baja para reproducir graves, no es cierto? 
Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Mar 8, 2007)

Para mendozag2004.

Respecto de tu pregunta referente al parlante de 40", la respuesta es no, el que yo tuve ya no existe. Como comentaba a gaston sj, fue una experiencia de hace muchos año atrás - aprox. inicios de los '60 - y, después que le fundimos el electromagneto, lo fui dejando y no lo reactivamos más.

No sé si alguien fabrique algo así en estos días. Lo cierto fue, que disfrutamos un mundo con él mientras funcionó. Te cuento que para hacerlo funcionar, le fabricamos un baffle con una caja de embalaje enorme que encontramos tirada en un callejón. De esas hechas con tablas de pino, que medía aprox. 1.50 m de frente X 2.00 m de alto y, 0.65 de fondo. Primero tuvimos problemas para hacerlo sonar ya que desconocíamos los datos de impedancia y, lo más importante, los datos de alimentación del magneto. Después que averiguamos experimentando con alguna fuente de alrededor de 150 V DC comenzó a sonar con el amplificador. ya después le dabamos tanta sensibilidad aumentando la tensión del magneto y le dabamos tal volumen que largaba los clavos de las tablas. Luego lo atornillamos tabla por tabla y le pusimos cola. A lo último llegamos a alimentar el magneto con alrededor de 350 V DC. La bobina parecía una plancha pero, con uno de esos radios transistorizados de bolsillo que recién aparecía en el mercado, eso sonaba que parecía la gloria. Imagínen la potencia del electromagneto. Y por ese lado murió. Olvidamos apagar la fuente y, cuando regresamos del trabajo, toda la casa olía a parrilla.

Bueno en fin: "Nada es eterno en el mundo... " dice una canción de por aquí.

Saludos a todos y hasta otro momento: mcr


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 9, 2007)

Por este post alguien dijo que no hay altavoces capaces de soportar 100W rms.

Pues está muy equivocado.... si los hay, lo que pasa que la chatarra que venden en el mercado es simplemente eso, pura chatarra.
Abajo les muestro un bobinado con un apreciable diametro 10,2 cm. Este bobinado segun el fabricante soporta 500W rms a 4 Ohm. (1500 pico). Efectivamente los soporta, y mas, aunque en el rango de frecuencias que manda el fabricante. Lógicamente si le colocamos un amplificador de 100W rms, trabajando al límite y con picos de cc. el bobinado no va a soportar y como dicen en este foro, se estrellará en el fondo del armazón.

Al lado les pongo un altavoz conocido de JBL, GTI 1200, que según el fabricante soporta 1000w rms. Efectivamente los soporta, aunque lo mismo les digo, siempre y cuando la onda sea completamente senoidal y no haya corrientes contínuas en la bobina.

La diferencia es que altavoces de este estilo rondan los 400 Euros, o mas, y luego están los intentos de altavoz de 1000 w  de otras marcas, como el que les pongo abajo, un Jvc, bueno bonito barato, que publica en su etiqueta 200w rms 1000 picos con un bobinado de apenas 35 mm. Este altavoz cuesta apenas 80 Euros. El que lo compre para introducirle 200W rms es un friki que no tiene ni pajotera idea de electronica.



Cada cosa es para lo que es, y en el mundo de la electrónica no hay misterios sin resolver, lo bueno cuesta dinero. Lo que pasa es que la gente acaba mitificando el material que tiene entre sus manos, y lo que unos tienen muchas veces creen que es lo mejor del mercado porque funciona mas o menos.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 9, 2007)

Les pongo el resto de las imagenes de un altavoz "quiero y no puedo".

Los fabricantes de altavoces cuando hacen un estudio del mercado, lo primero que se preguntan es: ¿que quiere la gente?, pues ellos saben que la gente quiere ver potencias con muchos ceros. 1000, 2000, y no ponen mas por verguenza con precios ridiculos. Como comerciante en el sector, la gente entra pidiendo altavoces, y lo primero que pide es WATIOS WATIOS, sin saber ni tan siquiera lo que es y que significa. Entonces ahí entran las marcas como sony, pioneer, kenwood, alpine, y en profesional gemini, acoustic control, american audio, y cosas así.

Ellos saben que poniendo muuuuchos watios venden mas, así que los ponen sin complejos.

Entonces te encuentras un altavoz de 10" con apenas bobinado de hilo de coser, que tiene 300w rms. y cuesta 50 euros Y a la semana el cliente vuelve al comercio con el altavoz colgando de un hilo negro que sale del centro del cono. (con el altavoz gripao). " es que solo lo he puesto con un amplificador de 50 W neeeeeennngg" 

Ahi se han juntado varios factores:
El material cero patatero que quiere la gente
La ignorancia del que lo ha instalado que culpa al vendedor sacudiendose las culpas del destrozo
Las ganas de fiesta del usuario que es un pobre necio.
Y otros tantos mas que no vienen a cuento.
Bueno, un saludo amigos.


----------



## mendozag2004 (Mar 9, 2007)

WOW que diferencia tan pronunciada. Lo he mencionado en otras páginas de este foro, PMPO = mercadotecnia o en otras palabras, Te_vendo_lo_que_me_de_la_gana_aunque_tu_no_quieras

Saludos


----------



## gaston sj (Mar 9, 2007)

pues yo creo que es muy cierto lo que dise el amigo 

tambien me he dado cuenta que por ejemplo el parlante jbl talves sporte 1000 w pero el sonido que da es otra cosa 

por ejemplo mi selenium puede soportar 250w pero realmente comparando con otro par de bafles el sonido es menor 

o sea que lo que disen los fabricantes de CHATARRAS es la potencia que soporta la bobina y no la potencia que da realmente o sea midiendo con una escala de dbs el parlante de 250w a plena potencia(250w) en sonido real o sea el que siento yo sea menor talvez unos 80 o 90w y unos 140 o un poco mas de dbs para eso se mide en pmpo 

bueno realmente no creo que el parlante jbl aunque sea un exelentisimo parlante en sonido audible sea comparado con 3 o 4 parlantes de 250w ya que el aire que mueve el jvl es inferior a lo que puedan mover 4 parlantes de 15" o sea que para sacarle el mejor sonido a un amplificador es mejor tener varios parlantes y por mas que el jvl sea lo mejor que hay es casi imposible que pueda mover el aire que moverian varios 

y los fabricantes como dise muestro amigo impresionan ala gente ignorante poniendo muchos numeros y lo que en realidad no da el parlante

si estoy equibocado en algo les agradeceria que me corrijan 

saludos gaston


----------



## gonpa (Oct 29, 2007)

buenas yo estoy haciendo un amplificador de 100w par usarlo con mi guitarra es el de luciperro y lo boy a usar como etapa de potencia de algun pre marshall que tengo varios por aqui y la caja me la diseño el groso de pablo16.salu2.y yo aqui en argentina tucumán estuve averiguando los precios de parlantes y me encontre con este nombre blueforce creo.que me dijeron q es muuy bueno y se la iba a bancar un bueeeeen tiempo para la guitarra despues me ofertaron el selenium y me dijern q este es el mejor para viola pero valia $179 y el blueforce $89 y necesitava 4 entonces se notava la diferencia de precio.


alguien conoce a estos blueforce?. son buenos? uds creen q se la vanca para la guitarra¿?

 c/u era de 12" 350w y rms 135w creo pero = necesito 4 de estos asy q por eso no boy a tener problema


ojala me puedan contestar muchas gracias!

salu2


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Dic 31, 2007)

1000w rms? mmm diametro del alambre? mmm amplificador 100 +100 v =200v x i= 5Amp
 3 amp x mm2 de secc +o- 2mm el alambre mmm muchas vueltas para llegar a la impedancia de 4 ohm, Abria que analizar bien el tema


----------



## Dano (Dic 31, 2007)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> 1000w rms? mmm diametro del alambre? mmm amplificador 100 +100 v =200v x i= 5Amp
> 3 amp x mm2 de secc +o- 2mm el alambre mmm muchas vueltas para llegar a la impedancia de 4 ohm, Abria que analizar bien el tema



En audio profesional 1000w rms no es tanto, simplemente observa una foto de un parlante JBL o DAS y te daràs cuenta del tamaño de su bobina

Saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 8, 2008)

Era para ver si alguien me aclaraba siempre me pregunte sobre las "relatividad" de las leyes electronicas y de la electricidad en distintos campos realmente no tube contacto con un parlante grande en serio pero esto es medio confuso casi fantacioso  y solo me hacia la idea de como seria bobinar 1000w 4 Homs electricamente hablando.
Ya que lo vivo diariamente con los calculos de las potencias (amplificador) en mi taller y creo que ninguna es real salvo un amplificador de 1000w con el cual moviamos una licuadora. Gracias

La pregunta del millón

¿Cuánta potencia?


Dudas con arreglos de memoria


----------



## ivanutn (Ene 15, 2008)

gaston sj
 el selenium que tenes aguanta los 250W . . . . yo tengo 2 selenium 12PW3 y los tengo andando en un bafle de 150 L y con un amplificador de 60W x canal . . . . y no tengo ningun problema . . . . 

Capas q el problema que renes vos es tu caja . . . . 

lo que haces con tu ecualizador es mas o menos parecido a un filtro pasa bajo . . . asi concentras la potencia del amplificador en un rango de frecuencias que no es aconsejable para la linea PW3 de selenium . . . . entonces q pasa . . . . el cono c mueve como loco y el parlante no esta diseñado para excursiones grandes . . . no mas d 8mm MAXIMO....

tu parlante aguanta la potencia declarada por el fabricante arriba de los 50 o 60 HZ . . . . es un Woofer no un subwoofer . . . .

suerte . . .


----------



## carlitox (Mar 18, 2008)

Hola hablando de este tema de la potencia real de un parlante les comento mi experiencia tengo un par de bafles con parlantes Jahro de 15 pulgadas 150 w y un sintoamplificador JVC de 130 Wrms x canal y funciona a 110 V y lo tengo con un transformador de 220 a 110 v de unos 90 VA y una vez una fiesta que hice cuando era chico puse a media potencia el sinto q seria supuestamente unos 75 Wrms x canal q en realida serian menos de 40 watts x el transformador usado de 110 v q mas de eso no permitiria y usado a esa potencia durante unas 5 hs me descono uno de los parlantes de 15 pulgadas asi q por mi experiencia digo que un parlante de 15 pulgadas mas de 40 Wrms de potencia no aguanta capaz q uno con mejor iman y bobinado mas grueso capaz q soporte pero un poco mas no creo que supere los 100 Wrms ni a palos, pero con este equipo es una potencia increible osea casi 70 w reales con estos parlantes de 15 es una bestialida para una casa. Y a veces mis vecinos me odian. Y otros no por que escuchan musica gratis.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 18, 2008)

Comparo con Ud. carlitox. Es muy raro.. éste tema de la potencia.

Acá en el foro vas a encontrar algunos que le creen al fabricante del amplificador y no al del parlante o al revés. Pero ninguno sabe o no dice nada de como es el tema.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 31, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> 1000w rms? mmm diametro del alambre? mmm amplificador 100 +100 v =200v x i= 5Amp
> 3 amp x mm2 de secc +o- 2mm el alambre mmm muchas vueltas para llegar a la impedancia de 4 ohm, Abria que analizar bien el tema



Todo es muy correcto si le introducimos los 200 V directamente al altavoz en corriente contínua, pero, y si lo que utilizamos es corriente alterna? 

Deberian leer el post que desarrolle con motivo de otro hilo como este:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about22326.html

Saludos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 31, 2008)

Exelente y Correctisimo Tecnicdeso.

Pd: Soy un tipo nuevo...Saludos


----------



## diotipalomo (Abr 1, 2008)

amigo tengo un bajo soumbarrier  de 18 ,pulgada  pero quiero saver la potencia en rms el dice en el himan 1200watios maximo  me pueden ayudar


----------



## tecnicdeso (Abr 2, 2008)

Depende del altavoz, de su calidad. Se ha hablado mucho de esto, pero tu por si acaso, dale 300 como máximo...


----------



## mcrven (Abr 2, 2008)

La verdad diotipalomo, es que tecnicdeso está muy generoso ultimamente (Saludos tecnic...).

La fórmula que me enseñaron a mí, los viejos técnicos y que pude comprobar cómo bién acertada y, no con pocas pérdidas por cierto, es que la potencia realmente soportada, escasamente llega al 20% de la nominal, impresa en el parlante, bajo carga sostenida en el tiempo, siempre y cuando, el fabricante, haya sido honesto, tanto en el uso de buenos materiales, cómo en la impresión de las etiquetas y que, el vendedor no haya cambiado las mismas, a su propia conveniencia (Léase: Publicidad Engañosa).

Así que, "paisano", si la luna sale más temprano y en creciente, la rana croa tres veces y media; y la brisa viene de 15º N-NE, con temperatura no mayor de 15ºC y estás tocando "Caballo Viejo"... Puede que tecnicdeso tenga razón. De otra forma y con mucho cuidado, no le pongas más del 20% sostenido.

Este tema se ha repetido en muchos posts y, en muchos foros.

Saludos para Laila, compai...

mcrven


----------



## tecnicdeso (Abr 7, 2008)

Tal vez si mcrven, ¿que tal llevamos todo? 

En audio, debes pensar que nunca vamos a sostener la potencia nominal del amplificador. En potencias de picos, electricamente soportan bastante mas, otra cosa es hablar de los componentes mecánicos del altavoz.

Si nos ponemos en situación, una caja de 1000W rms, de muy buena calidad, tiene un motor de agudos de 60W rms. Es decir, en la banda de 3 o 4 Khz en adelante, electricamente soporta 60W rms. Probablemente, en la parte de graves, soportará 1000 W rms- !OJO, A 1KHZ¡¡¡¡ 

Estas cajas se alimentan con amplificador de 1200W rms./ canal.

Aquí os dejo un video de navidad de un pequeño equipo que tengo  formado por 4 satélites de 400W rms, compuesto por 12" de 350w rms, y un motor de 2" y 50W rms por caja, y  cuatro subgraves de 18" y 600W rms.

Todo ello movido por 2 Etapas de potencia de 1200W rms/canal, a 4 ohm, y con el corte a 160Hz entre satélites y subgraves.

YouTube - Disco Movil Costa Azahar - Nochevieja 2008 Nick Clarke dj



Mcrven, esto no es como la RF, en la que las portadoras emiten energía de forma contínua. 
Te digo esto porque se que entiendes de ello, cuanto soportaría una antena de 500W, si le suministrásemos impulsos cortos de energia, 5000W?


----------



## Dano (Abr 7, 2008)

Como se llama el primer tema que se escucha, cuando muestran los amplificador.

Saludos


----------



## Pablo16 (Abr 7, 2008)

Suena muy bien todo eso tecnicdeso, de que tipo son los subgraves de 18"?

La canción es Umbrella - Rihanna. 

Saludos Dano.


----------



## Dano (Abr 8, 2008)

Pablo16 dijo:
			
		

> Suena muy bien todo eso tecnicdeso, de que tipo son los subgraves de 18"?
> 
> La canción es Umbrella - Rihanna.
> 
> Saludos Dano.



Gracias Pablo.

Ya que preguntas sobre cajas de grabes..., que opinion tienen uds sobre las cajas de grabes tipo tobogan.

Saludos


----------



## Pablo16 (Abr 8, 2008)

Mmm tipo tobogán? no las ubico... quizá por acá les digan diferente. Puedes poner una imagen?

Te refieres a estos? :












Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Abr 8, 2008)

Exacto, ¿Haz podido comparar estas cajas con otras del tipo graves?


----------



## Pablo16 (Abr 8, 2008)

He escuchado al mismo tiempo esas contra los típicos Cerwin Vega y no podría decir cual es mejor...son sonidos diferentes los que dan y creo que depende mucho en donde los escuches.

Yo los oí en un local del centro, cuando me voy a dar alguna vuelta en las tiendas de electrónica. Los tenían en un pasillo y solo noté que todo tiembla.

Pero si me das a escoger me llevo los cerwin! me gustan los bajos que dan ese tipo de cajas, los que traen el woofer por dentro. Siento que dan graves mas 'profundos' y suaves.

Los de tobogan me parecen más aptos para un concierto o algo así de grande.

Espero que Tecnicdeso se anime a dar su opinión más profesional como siempre  o alguien que haya tenido la oportunidad de probarlos más a fondo.

También me gusta como suena este tipo de bafles:






Saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Abr 11, 2008)

Lo dicho, el diseño de bocina plegada es mejor para exterior. A botepronto, parece que suena menos, pero una vez bien ubicados en exterior, tienen una pegada mas lineal.
Me refiero a los que tiene el woofer escondido en su interior y una especie de tobogan como salida.
Por supuesto en altavoces de calidad, no en inventos de aficionado.

El diagrama del altavoz tipo tobogan se utilizaba hace muchos años, cuando los amplificador apenas aportaban potencia. Su rendimiento es muy alto, aunque tiene algunos problemas de fase y un sonido poco controlado.

El altavoz que tenemos arriba, suena mejor en interior. De hecho la mayoria de series de instalación son de este sistema. Este parece una copia del JBL doble 18.


----------



## Pablo16 (Abr 11, 2008)

Exacto! No sabia como describir el sonido de las cajas tipo tobogan, pero me he dado cuenta que se tiene poco control del sonido aunque tienen mucho rendimiento.

El que parece copia de JBL lo he escuchado en interiores como dices, sonorizando alguna disco de medio tamaño.

Gracias otra vez tecnicdeso. (jeje yo siempre esperando lo que dices en estos temas) pero a mis 17 años no he tenido la oportunidad de conocer tanto.

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Abr 11, 2008)

Gracias Pablo y Tecnicdeso, dudas aclaradas.  

Saludos


----------

